# First Turkey Cook



## Bruce B (Oct 29, 2005)

Great looking gobbler!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 29, 2005)

Fantastic job, ZBQ!!!  Daggone bird was too pretty to carve!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

Mano mano!!  Is there any left??  =P~  =P~


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 29, 2005)

Neil, that really looks great!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

We're going to pick apples tomorrow in Lockport and they have farm fresh turkeys there too.  Plan to pick a couple up.  90¢/lb ain't bad!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 29, 2005)

Z, I used that same brine last week for a couple of chickens that I did in the rotis on the kettle last week. It had an excellent taste and was quite moist. I'm gonna do a turkey this year the same way.


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 29, 2005)

Great looking bird, and some excellent pics as well.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 29, 2005)

Just another Kudo.... all around great job !  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Finney (Oct 30, 2005)

That bird did look great.
Job well done.


----------



## DaleP (Oct 31, 2005)

More kudos Z. Love turkey. 
If you can find a beer and wine supply store, you can buy huge food grade tubs for just a few bucks. I dabble with brewing and use my big bucket for all kinds of brew and brines.


----------



## Ratman (Nov 9, 2005)

ZBQ - looks so good I'm going to attempt the same this weekend.  What was the the total cook time to get to the 161 degrees?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 9, 2005)

glock73110 said:
			
		

> 1 12-14 lb turkey
> 2 quarts apple juice
> 1 lb brown sugar
> 1 cup kosher salt
> ...



15 cloves of cloves! It's a spice. Look in the spice isle of your supermarket.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

Dang, Tim ~ Took long enough to make your 1st post!

Welcome to the jungle!!


----------



## Finney (Nov 10, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> *Dang, Tim ~ Took long enough to make your 1st post!*
> 
> Welcome to the jungle!!



Well he does live in SC.  :!: 

_who said that?_


----------

